# Ebike trails in the Charlotte NC area?



## DirtDiggler (Jun 19, 2004)

Just trying to compile a list of trails that allow eBikes within 2 hours of Charlotte, NC. Feel free to add to this list to help others.


Lake Norman State Park
Mezzepa (Mooresville)
Kanuga
Lake James
South mountain
Beech mountain (lift access downhill)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

how about links documenting the policies permitting ebikes? Some places are going to have rules for ebikes that differ somewhat for ebikes than for regular mountain bikes. Like National Forests.


----------



## DirtDiggler (Jun 19, 2004)

Harold said:


> how about links documenting the policies permitting ebikes? Some places are going to have rules for ebikes that differ somewhat for ebikes than for regular mountain bikes. Like National Forests.


Hi Harold,
At least in the Charlotte area, I haven't seen those differences stated for different trail centers in my area. I've contacted parks and recreation for many trails around my area with no-response back in regards to ebike access. It's frustrating. Either they don't know themselves or don't want to address ebike usage. The ones listed are either 'state parks' or ones that have responded back to my inquiry.

Here is how NC defines an electric assisted bicycles: Source (7a) Electric Assisted Bicycle. *- A bicycle with two or three wheels that is equipped with a seat or saddle for use by the rider, fully operable pedals for human propulsion, and an electric motor of no more than 750 watts, whose maximum speed on a level surface when powered solely by such a motor is no greater than 20 miles per hour."*

Here is a general overview of NC ebike laws but it also states "contact your local land management agency" which is what I've been doing: https://wsd-pfb-sparkinfluence.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/2020/01/E-Bike-Law-Handouts_NC_2020.pdf


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DirtDiggler said:


> Hi Harold,
> At least in the Charlotte area, I haven't seen those differences stated for different trail centers in my area. I've contacted parks and recreation for many trails around my area with no-response back in regards to ebike access. It's frustrating. Either they don't know themselves or don't want to address ebike usage. The ones listed are either 'state parks' or ones that have responded back to my inquiry.
> 
> Here is how NC defines an electric assisted bicycles: Source (7a) Electric Assisted Bicycle. *- A bicycle with two or three wheels that is equipped with a seat or saddle for use by the rider, fully operable pedals for human propulsion, and an electric motor of no more than 750 watts, whose maximum speed on a level surface when powered solely by such a motor is no greater than 20 miles per hour."*
> ...


That regulation you quoted doesn't apply to permissions. 

For the Uwharrie NF, the USFS groups it with the Pisgah NF and Nantahala NF for management purposes, so their ebike policy is the same. Which is - ebikes are motorized vehicles and governed by the same rules as other motorized vehicles. Meaning you can only access gravel roads and trails open to the general public's cars, motorcycles, 4wd vehicles, OHVs, etc. Now, the USFS as a whole began a public comment period last year regarding ebike access, so they are likely formulating changes to those regulations.

National Forests in North Carolina - Bicycling (usda.gov) 



> *Electric Bicycles*
> 
> Also known as "e-bikes," electric bicycles have motors. These can include pedal assist and throttle twist varieties. Under the U.S. Forest Service Travel Management Rule, bicycles with motors, such as e-bikes, are considered motor vehicles. Therefore, e-bikes are only allowed on National Forest System roads and trails designated for motorized use. These roads and trails (including off-highway vehicle trails) are identified on Motor Vehicle Use Maps available at USFS Ranger District offices and online at National Forests in North Carolina - Maps & Publications.


Electronic Bicycle Use | US Forest Service (usda.gov)

This is why if you're going to post something here as "open" to ebike use, you need to link the rule or other statements from the land manager for the details. For example, the Uwharrie NF has BOTH trails that permit ebikes (it has OHV trails) as well as those that do not (traditional mountain bike trails), so your list should be very clear. For NC State Parks and places like Kanuga that are well-known to be e-mtb friendly, that should be pretty easy.

I once encountered some VERY confused tourists at Tsali a couple years ago. Older gentleman on a regular mtb with his 20-something non-rider daughter on a rented emtb. Whatever shop in Bryson City rented that thing to them told them that she could ride it at Tsali. Which was flat wrong, as indicated by all of the "No e-bikes" signs all over the parking lot. Needless to say, they were not happy.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Another hour west of Asheville has Fire Mountain bike park in Cherokee.
Knoxville has Bakers Creek.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Timely topic… Wednesday I was riding Wood Run at Uwharrie. In the parking lot, I overheard a USFS employee informing three individuals that they could only ride their e-MTB’s on motorized vehicle trails.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

410sprint said:


> Timely topic… Wednesday I was riding Wood Run at Uwharrie. In the parking lot, I overheard a USFS employee informing three individuals that they could only ride their e-MTB’s on motorized vehicle trails.


National Forest is motorized vehicle trails only and that includes: Bent Creek,Pisgah,& Kitsuma.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Buffalo Creek trails in Lake Lure are Ebike friendly also.


----------



## DirtDiggler (Jun 19, 2004)

Harold said:


> That regulation you quoted doesn't apply to permissions.
> 
> For the Uwharrie NF, the USFS groups it with the Pisgah NF and Nantahala NF for management purposes, so their ebike policy is the same. Which is - ebikes are motorized vehicles and governed by the same rules as other motorized vehicles. Meaning you can only access gravel roads and trails open to the general public's cars, motorcycles, 4wd vehicles, OHVs, etc. Now, the USFS as a whole began a public comment period last year regarding ebike access, so they are likely formulating changes to those regulations.
> 
> ...


That's some great information, Harold! I can see how the rules could be confused easily by new ebike riders like myself. The information regarding Uwharrie is appreciated. I removed it from my list since it's for OHV trails only. I get that ebikes are 'motorized vehicles' but I'm not a fan of getting rammed into with KX125 around a blind corner. Getting a list of rules or a statement from the land owner is something I will post here, if available.


----------

